# Braid



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that braided line is not as thin as they say or is it just me? It would be really nice if it was as thin as they say, but from all the reels i've spooled with braid they can't hold nearly the amount of line as they should if braid is really that thin.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe you don't know how to spool itoke


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:bump


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i wouldn't say it's as thin as they say, but i think it's about half the size of it's strength (10 pound braid = 5 pound mono).


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:bptsIts* highly possible* that the okuma your using isn't so good..._*but likely... doubtful*_


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

haaaaa


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

i have noticed it also

like the 10lb braid is "supost" to be the size of 2lb test

but it is really the size of 4 or 6

but the bigger braid i think if right


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sufix braid is kinda thick.... power pro is super thin


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/23/2008)*sufix braid is kinda thick.... power pro is super thin


Right about the power pro. Trying to pull a knot tight kills the hands.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

8lb sufix braid is the shizznit for trout fishing though


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

:withstupid i agree


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How would you guys compare 50 pound Sufix to Power Pro?


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 20lb suffix braid on my okuma epixor 55a and it''s been awesome, it hasn't frayedat all, but it is a bit more expensive than power pro. 

PS: Okuma reels are some of the best reels i've ever used. Cheap, lightweight, and very inexspensive compared most shimano reels


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

i sersonally think suffix braid is better than power pro 

but power pro is alot thinner

what do yoll think about stren super braid

i bought 2 packs of 50 at wally would the other night becuase they were only 8$ a spool 

is it any good to cobia fish with?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta agree with Eric. Both the Stealth and the Ultracast rock. Crazy I may be, but everything I own is spooled with it from the light inshore stuff all the up to the "meat crankin" gear. Most of it's been on for close to two years now, and other than "repacking" (common issue with braid), it's been good.

While back I spooled a middleweight penn spinner with a "house" brand from one of those big tackle stores from Destin (ought to narrow the name down some): it bled, it wind knotted, the line got rough. Took it off.

I think the diameter sizes are based on an average poundage. There's alot of smaller diameter differances (advertised) even in mono type lines.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redlegs (1/24/2008)*Gotta agree with Eric. Both the Stealth and the Ultracast rock. Crazy I may be, but everything I own is spooled with it from the light inshore stuff all the up to the "meat crankin" gear. Most of it's been on for close to two years now, and other than "repacking" (common issue with braid), it's been good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do you find the bigger spools of the spiderwire? Seems I can only find the 150 yard spools? Are there any tackle shops that carry it in the mass qty spools that will put it on for you?



TIA.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishingAddict (1/22/2008)*Has anyone else noticed that braided line is not as thin as they say or is it just me? It would be really nice if it was as thin as they say, but from all the reels i've spooled with braid they can't hold nearly the amount of line as they should if braid is really that thin.


To answer your question, and NOT getting into which one is BETTER....

Consider this..When a company compares their item to another (of the same type) they don't take the bestfrom competitors out there.

Power pro 30# (.011") Shakespeare (.023") Andre Prem (.022"/1600 yds/#) Andre Tournament (1800 yards/#) and the cheap Wal-Mart line is thicker.

You are comparing Power Pro to what brand of mono?

Mono can/will stretch (with any tension) while it is installed where Power Pro won't. My observation


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishingAddict (1/23/2008)*PS: Okuma reels are some of the best reels i've ever used. Cheap, lightweight, and very inexspensive compared most shimano reels


all i can say is, you get what you pay for


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man, Okuma is coming out with some pretty decent reels. Have you checked out there website lately?

http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/spinning/VS.html


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know about Spiderwire Ultracast. I read online that it is crap (nothing personal to those of you spiderwire fans), but that's what I read. Ithink I'll stick to the faithful braid of power pro, just not ready to spend moneyon line I readthatisn'tany good.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

To further expand my post above, I read that it doesn't have good abrasion resistance at all, and the coating wears off quickly. I was thinking more about using it for offshore bottom fishing, that's why I probably wouldn't get it with all the rubble out there.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

If you want a small diameter braid look into berkeley fireline. They are now making two pound test. I have been using the four pound test for years and it is some incredible stuff. The four pound breaks at eight. If you get it in the crystal color it is practically invisible. Still need to add a few feet of flouro for a leader though. The four pound test has never let me down. I am definitely going to order some of the two for the upcoming season. I also like the new ultracast spiderwire in the clear color. For bottom fishing the tuff line black and white braid has the best abrasion resistance by far. When sportfishing magazine tested the braids a couple of years ago it beat every other braid by a mile. It is a little thicker than power pro but that doesn't make any difference bottom fishing.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the power pro.I've tried most of the others and it just doesn't have the same feel in my opinion.I think you can feel almost everything w/ it.But I would try almost anything once that Eric is using.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone try Berkley Big game braid or Berkley Gorilla braid?


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

There is one fact about mono or braid, Suffix is the only true manufacturer of fishing lines. Everyone else farms production out, this gives me a concern about consistent quality of the line.

I have confidence in Suffix, so I use Suffix.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Red Fly (1/24/2008)*There is one fact about mono or braid, Suffix is the only true manufacturer of fishing lines. Everyone else farms production out, this gives me a concern about consistent quality of the line.
> I have confidence in Suffix, so I use Suffix.


:withstupid


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

:clap I have to agree with the above. I use both mono and braid from Suffix.


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

i agree danno

suffix 14lb is the "shizznit" to fish with for kings


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Made the switch to braid a while ago and after having to cut off a whole spool due to overlap, never went back. I through 10lb mono, but realize that I'm at a little disadvantage when working grass or a flats area. Going to try the switch again. So what # braid is equivalent to the strength of 10lb mono?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (1/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *redlegs (1/24/2008)*Gotta agree with Eric. Both the Stealth and the Ultracast rock. Crazy I may be, but everything I own is spooled with it from the light inshore stuff all the up to the "meat crankin" gear. Most of it's been on for close to two years now, and other than "repacking" (common issue with braid), it's been good.
> ...


Had to "ebay" it. Bought a couple 1500yd spools. Probably could talklocal tackle placeinto ordering it for you. Lost Key would have, but Steve has shutdown.. /r steve


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I've often thought that the diameter of briad is larger than they advertise, so I always figure about a line class higher (they same 8# diameter, I figure 10#).

I've tried most of the braids (not the new Suffix or Ultracast, yet) and I still prefer Power Pro for most applications.

I use 10# on trout reels and 15# on redfish reels, mostly because I don't need 400 yds of 8# or less. 

I'd compare 8# test braid to 10# test mono, in general braids seem to break a bit higher than they're stated line class.

I've also swithed from Shimano to Okuma. I had several Shimanos in a row give me problems, while the same price Okumas don't. VS baby!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Its been a while since last trying the braid. Hated it before. Decided to try it again. Got the #10 Spiderwire Ultracast and was very happy. Cast great, no knots.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PaleRed (1/25/2008)*Made the switch to braid a while ago and after having to cut off a whole spool due to overlap, never went back. I through 10lb mono, but realize that I'm at a little disadvantage when working grass or a flats area. Going to try the switch again. So what # braid is equivalent to the strength of 10lb mono?


*40# Power Pro, but I don't think I'd go that large. I use 20# for bass fishing without problems. My







*


----------



## trucker1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to okuma reels, bought em off of ebay brand new 30 bucks for the pair. Am very happy with them.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Red Fly (1/24/2008)*There is one fact about mono or braid, Suffix is the only true manufacturer of fishing lines. Everyone else farms production out, this gives me a concern about consistent quality of the line.
> I have confidence in Suffix, so I use Suffix.


I haven't tryed the suffix braid yet, but I have recently spooled up one of my inshore outfits with sufix seige 10#. That stuffhad near zero memory coming off the spool I bought andisactuallty very thin for monofilament.


----------

